

New startup turns CAPTCHAs into advertisement - obsaysditto
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/09/20/an-online-ad-thats-tough-to-ignore/

======
user24
An interesting way to monetise captcha. I'm not sure how hard it would be to
break - they say they "pixelate the image differently each time".... seems to
me you could fairly easily map average colour to phrase. e.g if the captcha is
mostly yellow, the phrase is "browse safer". Calculating avg color isn't hard.

But supposing they do a hue rotate or something clever (and evade OCR scripts)
it's an interesting idea.

